# Wide rims on my tandem



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

I've been looking at building a new set of wheels for my Apollo tandem and recently picked up a couple of Syntace W35 rims which I have laced to some Novatec 881/882 hubs. These rims weigh 500g a piece and are 28.4mm wide internally. Once I built the wheelset, I tried them on my Anthem X and can't say that I really liked them on our local trails. The squarer profile of the tyres resulted in less traction at higher lean angles. Anyway, got around to taking the tandem for a good ride with these rims and I'm really happy with them on the tandem. Running tubeless we were able to run 20 psi on the front and 22-24psi on the rear. 20 psi on the rear worked surprisingly well, ride quality and grip was superb but pushed hard in the corners and over diagonal ruts the squirm was too much. 22-24psi stopped the squirm while maintaining some stoker comfort.

Previously, we weren't running tubeless and were using rims with a narrow inner 19mm width. These required between 32-35psi on the rear to stop squirm.










The Novatec 881/882 hubs may well be the best bargain tandem hubs around. Aside from being convertible to every imaginable config, the version I ordered has a steel rear axle and comes with a 10mm QR skewer. The weakpoint in most of these Chinese hubs is the small (typically 15mm diameter) aluminium axle that bends in the middle and allows the drive pawls to get out of alignment or to contact the drive ring.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Impressively low pressure. What are your typical trails like? What tire combo?

Thanks...


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Trails are hardpack and rocky, but most of the rocks are weathered and not sharp. Tyres are Race King 2.2 Protection on the rear and X-King 2.4 protection on the front.


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

I have a pair of Performance "Enduro" wheels on my Tandem. They were made by Novatec and use this hubset. We broke the first freehub (Alu) and they sent me the steel version for our use. Even though it's not tandem rated they sent if free and just wanted to know how they held up. Two years later, with about 1-2 rides a month the hubs and wheels are holding up remarkable well. (For 32 spoke wheels). Granted we don't ride anywhere near as hard or as much as most of you folks but it is good to know we have some decently priced options. I run ours with the 10mm Thru axle as well.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info, Tig.

With the roll-y factor in check, the traction must be incredible. I'd fear for my sidewallls on the sharp rocks on most of our local trails, but I'm intrigued all the same. Cheers...

Mike


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

That is great that you are able to run pressure that low. We run about 30-35 psi on our Velocity Blunt 35 rims. They are a little wider 30mm internal. I have been pleased with the profile of the tire on the wider rim. We do have a few dings in our rear rim, but nothing that impeded performance or causes issues with our tubeless set up.


----------

